
EU publishes guidelines on developing ethical AI - dsr12
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/8/18300149/eu-artificial-intelligence-ai-ethical-guidelines-recommendations
======
candiodari
This is stupid:

"if an AI system diagnoses you with cancer sometime in the future, the EU’s
guidelines would want to make sure that a number of things take place:"

3 things:

* that the software wasn’t biased by your race or gender

So it should have equal likelihood for breast and prostate cancer for men and
women ? Work with equal chances for skin cancer for Europeans vs Africans ?

Why not equal odds of pregnancy as a diagnosis for men and women ?

I hope people can understand that medical diagnosis is an exception to the
general rule. Discrimination based on gender, ethnicity, and every other
physical property is of course a very good thing. I mean, assuming you want
the correct treatment, which implies getting a correct diagnosis first.
Different physical properties lead to different problems with those physical
properties. Very few diseases have equal incidence for different ethnicities
and therefore doctors ... should be racist when it comes to diagnosing
patients.

* that it didn’t override the objections of a human doctor

That's one of the things you definitely want it to do. AIs should

* that it gave the patient the option to have their diagnosis explained to them.

Having diagnoses explained is an illusion: you do not have the requisite
knowledge to understand why a doctor arrives at a certain conclusion, so your
understanding of why that conclusion was reached cannot be very complete.

A good doctor will make you feel it is, but reality is that it just isn't.

------
gumby
Lofty objectives, but how practical? How can you tell if it's biased,
especially when weighed against human systems where bias is a matter of
argument? Not to mention that some biases are desired by some jurisdictions.

Still, +1 for trying. Plus accountability is a problem but the EU seems to be
one of the few willing to levy swingeing fines on occasion.

------
bsaul
...As opposed to actually publishing AI software... I’m so ashamed being a
european working in tech those past few years...

